# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  خاصية تصغير الصور تلقائياً التي اكبر من عرض الاستايل ..!

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*ان شاء الله الجميع بخير ..*

*تم بحمد الله اليوم ..*

*وضع خاصية جديدة ..*

*خاصية تصغير الصور التي يكون عرضها اكبر من 700 بكسل ..*

*لتجنب تمدد الاستايل وعرضه بشكل غير مناسب ..*

*فقط في المواضيع والمشاركات ..*

*ملاحظة مهمة اذا ارتم عرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي ..*

*الرجاء وضع رابط الصورة على الصورة او اسفل الصورة ..*

*ليتم الضغط عليها وفتح الصورة في اطار جديد بالحجم الكامل ..*

*مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية أنتم مميزون ..*

*كل المودة*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
مأجور ومثاب 

تسلم اخوووي شبكه 
والله خوووش خاصيه عجبتني ...~ 

الله يعطيك العافيه ع الجهوود 
لا خلا ولا عدم
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمت بود

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*تسلم آخوي على جهوودك =) ،،*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ..،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
جهود رائعة
وتطور موفق
ونحن دائماً نتميز مع شبكة الناصرة
الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي
على هيك مجهودات رائعة
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة .. 

ياماشاء الله......الخاصية جد روعة ... 

يعطيك العافية أخوي.....سلم جهدكم..وسلم السعي في سبيل الارتقاء بنا أكثر ...... 



دعائي بلون الندى ... 
موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلم أخوووي ع جهووودكـ*

*خااااااصية راااااائعة*

*و تطويييييير موفق ..*


*يعطيييييييييييكم العاااااافية*

----------


## مضراوي

وعليكم السلام ..
خاصيه جميله ..
وتعطي جمال اكثر للموضوع ..
يعطيك العافيه اخوي ..
لآعدمناك ..
تحياتي ..

----------


## عنيده

حركه حلووه و الله  .. 

تعطي المنتدى ميزه و تكشخه .. 

يعطيك العافيه  .. 

موفق ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام والرحمه ..*
*خاصية جداً رائعه ومميزة..*
*تسلم اخوي ع الجهود الرائعه..*
*ربي  يعطيك الصحة والعاافيه ..*
*دووم هالتميز يسري في منتدانا..*
*دمت بعين المولى..*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

يعطيك العافية اخوي شبكة 

اعتدنا على التميز هنا 

ما ننحرم جديدك 

تحياتي لك

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
ياسلااام.. والله هالخاصيه ممتازه وبتريحني وايد
خصوصا في التصاميم دايما اغلب تصاميمي كبيره واضطر احطها كرابط في صوره صغيره 
غير بعض المصممين بالقسم يحطو تصاميمهم و يتمدد الستايل وبس شغلتي اعدل المشاركات واحطهم ليهم في روابط

الف مليوون شكر عالجهود 
ومن حسن لأحسن
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------

